# Fantastic 110v Tablesaw



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice review.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

It sounds like your found yourself a good tablesaw. A nice review and good information.


----------



## scrollwolf (Jul 8, 2007)

I too have this saw. I have had it for about two months and I have no complaints. My shop vac makes more noise than the saw does. After assembly, my first test of the saw was to set the blade angle to 22.5 deg. and made an 8-sided box that fit together perfectly. Great saw!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very handy looking machine.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review. Thanks for the post.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I too own this saw and have had it for about 3 yrs. I as well as others who have reviewed ot like it. I know what you are saying about the 25" cut capacity being a hinderance. What I did was to contact Sears parts dept and order another right sided rail assembly and made an extension table with legs. I now have almost 6 feet to the right of the blade! I must also add that the rail assembly was much cheaper than a new fence and rails. I will never need that much capacity and I will at some point cut the rails down to about 4 feet. To the left of the table I added a Bench Dog cast iron router table that fit perfectly. The only complaint that I have is it is a little under-powered when cutting thick stock. I just slowed the feed rate and it works great. I have also converted it over to 220V and added a longer cord.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

bought one of these last weekend and spent the evenings this week assembling it. so far so good. it is very heavy.
will post a review that compares this to my old dewalt.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good reveiw


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for a great reivew!


----------



## JNeel (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice review! I have one of these too and agree with everything you say. I currently have an issue with mine though. I have had it setup since February and just noticed some unevenness in the table: it's about 0.004" high right in front of the throat and 0.003" high on the right side of the throat. Sears says that they are going to replace it so I'm going to try to get the next model up but if not, this is a really good saw! Sears' customer service has been TERRIBLE though, it's taken about 6 weeks to get to this point and I still don't have a saw I feel comfortable using.


----------



## slimt (May 10, 2010)

Good review , I also own one waiting for sears to call to renew the warranty. Was abig upgrade from my last saw.


----------



## Revrand1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello All,

I just bought this saw as well..I have recently assembled the saw but I have had some issues getting the cast iron extension wings to line up flush with the main table. They are not warped…I just dont think I am adjusting the bolts/tension screw correctly.

Can anyone harken back from when they set up their saw and offer some advice on how to get the extension wings flush..I am anxious to start making dust! )

Thanks,
Steve


----------

